# POST your favorite wheels



## JETTA_MKIII (Jun 12, 2006)

I love these borbets ... i would love to get these


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*

BBS LM's
BBS race wheels
BBS RS 301
3pc schmidt ml's
Stahl Edition S1's
there are probably more as well


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (wob_vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wob_vento* »_BBS LM's
BBS race wheels
BBS RS 301
3pc schmidt ml's
Stahl Edition S1's
there are probably more as well

i have the same list...plus BBS RFs, schmidt race lites, those RSL cult wheels


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (soccergk)*

3pc Schmidt MLs
Nothelle N-Classic


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (wob_vento)*

I'm kind of a fan of keeping it simple...and light. I have TSW Evo wheels on my 95' GLX, but these are pretty clean too.

munkittrick


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*

ABT A22
Borbet Type T
Borbet Type E
I like simple wheels in a 5-spoke design. Less is more.


----------



## soo euro (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (soccergk)*

Type E's


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (soo euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soo euro* »_Type E's









i used to have 3 of them, but since they were discontinued... i couldnt find a 4th








oh well... i loved them soo much... never even got them on my car


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









and on a car:


----------



## PDX SilverSnail (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (hhslax1)*

i like mine... borbet type A's anyone???


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (PDX SilverSnail)*

KW Twist's
Abt A9's
Abt A22's 
BBS RS301's
Gotti's
A few of the Image wheels
WRD's
Lm's


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (K04A1)*

mine are my favorite, or else I wouldnt have them


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (K04A1)*

Haven't Made up my mind yet :








*OR*


----------



## 2pointSLO (May 5, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (K04A1)*

ABT A9's
ABT A23's
Borbet Type A's
Kerscher Carmona's
Schmidt Modern Line's
Schmidt 3-pc Modern Line's
Audi TT Fat 5's
Porsche D90's...


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*

PLS


----------



## JETT9 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*

I would also like a set of Borbet T's and A's i have the E's


----------



## twopointho (Aug 4, 2006)

somebody post up some borbet type c wheels. they are soooooo hot. does anybody know if they made them in 4x100?


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (munkittrick)*

munkittrick[/QUOTE]
Man what kind of rims are these, these are sick


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (twopointho)*

ATS Cups


----------



## Icy (Sep 20, 2002)

rh zw1's 








bbs lm's








MAE monoblocs








porsche split rims








oz turbos











_Modified by Icy at 2:53 AM 9-22-2006_


----------



## jamezwhite (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: (baomo motorsports)*


----------



## JETTA_MKIII (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*









^ I dont like these at all


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

Oettinger RZ's, Tracer anything.


----------



## mjver21 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (Icy)*

Mille Miglia Chronos 








Keskin Kt1








OZ Futuras








Borbet Type A's


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (mjver21)*

Porsche Cup 1's








Schmidt TH Lines








Veilside Andrews


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (mjver21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjver21* »_Mille Miglia Chronos 











i would kill for these wheels........ no really i would


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mjver21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjver21* »_Mille Miglia Chronos 










ewwww. Whose car is that?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

borbet type a's and ats cups


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (B4WrNd)*

bbs RS301's








oz futura








and dont forget american racing


----------



## mjver21 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (B4WrNd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4WrNd* »_ewwww. Whose car is that?

Eww? That car doesn't belong to anyone anymore.


----------



## mknick3 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETT9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETT9* »_I would also like a set of Borbet T's and A's i have the E's

























don't sell these my friend. they look amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sucks they are discontinued


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (mknick3)*

fine on a mk1,2,3


----------



## DamnitDavee (Jul 13, 2006)

Borbet A's
Ronal Turbo's
Porsche 7 slots
love all of em


----------



## JimmyPringles (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DamnitDavee)*


----------



## nern (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (Mr.BBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.BBS* »_fine on a mk1,2,3









sex


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (DamnitDavee)*

My WRD's








and others..


----------



## Six13racer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (JimmyPringles)*

gettin some 6 spoke tt wheels this weekend







oem audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Six13racer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (Six13racer)*


----------



## function_7 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Six13racer)*

My Favourite wheels.....








*I also like WRD Mesh.


----------



## wampa (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (function_7)*


----------



## DertiJerzi (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (wampa)*


----------



## schippa2 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (DertiJerzi)*

^^^ Me too, except not when they're all messed up like that









_Quote, originally posted by *mjver21* »_









And that car is frickin amazing.


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (nern)*

BBS LM's and Ronal R28's. any pics of the latter on a mk3?


----------



## xbinoochx (Oct 14, 2004)

schmidt ml 3pc.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*


----------



## CrazyClutchVR6 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (JETTA_MKIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTA_MKIII* »_








I love these borbets ... i would love to get these 








im fortunate i guess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrgti (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (CrazyClutchVR6)*

Schmidt ML 3 piece
Stahl Edition S1's
WRD's
RH ZW1's


----------



## im.dub'n.it (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (CrazyClutchVR6)*


















best for last


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (im.dub'n.it)*









they might not be the most "euro" wheel, but my 15x7's wiegh in at 11lbs and didn't cost me an arm and a leg. I was more conserned with wieght, but the bronze on a white MK3 Jetta look surprisingly good IMO. (sorry no pics)


----------



## DamnitDavee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (wampa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wampa* »_


















BALLA


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

Voxx MGR (think of a lighter Mas Italy)
Clean, Simple, and so damn sexy
http://myspace-568.vo.llnwd.ne...m.jpg
http://myspace-108.vo.llnwd.ne...m.jpg
http://myspace-045.vo.llnwd.ne...m.jpg
http://myspace-641.vo.llnwd.ne...m.jpg


----------



## johnandbek (Jan 9, 2006)

http://myspace-568.vo.llnwd.ne...l.jpg
http://myspace-108.vo.llnwd.ne...l.jpg
http://myspace-045.vo.llnwd.ne...l.jpg
http://myspace-641.vo.llnwd.ne...l.jpg


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (johnandbek)*


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (Mr.BBS)*

I know i'm stupid but, is this rabbit really running on 2 lugs per wheel??














yikes.


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.BBS* »_fine on a mk1,2,3


----------



## mauthe (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (dubswede)*

riken "turbos" not too many people can pull this one off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmachomobile (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: (JimmyPringles)*

More info please.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (PDX SilverSnail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDX SilverSnail* »_i like mine... borbet type A's anyone???

























Hell yeah!


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (im.dub'n.it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im.dub’n.it* »_
best for last 
[IMG]http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l1/bgkotze/26e8b50b.jpg

Was ist das?


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (PDX SilverSnail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDX SilverSnail* »_i like mine... borbet type A's anyone???

























Those are the biz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joshyd (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (Icy)*

mmm i love oz turbos.

_Quote, originally posted by *Icy* »_










ssr mesh








work equips


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (joshyd)*

BBS RZ


----------



## DKGRNVR6 (Sep 19, 2000)

I like mine








other faves:
ABT A24
BBS LM
Rial Daytona Race
Volk Racing TE37
WORK VSXX


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (DKGRNVR6)*

current fav's


----------



## GR-G60 (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (DKGRNVR6)*

I like these and I am going for them as they are cheap.








also BBS RGR
BBS RX 



_Modified by GR-G60 at 4:41 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (soo euro)*

Borbet Type E's i just picked up a set for $500 -- my favorite wheeel besides type T's (the first post) they need polished lips now








if anyone has 16x9's that they want to trade for the staggered look... hit me up

_Modified by 98stocker at 7:30 PM 10-3-2006_


_Modified by 98stocker at 7:30 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## mauthe (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (98stocker)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2833221[/url]
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mauthe at 8:18 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## xitzryanx (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (mauthe)*

mine are:
Audi RS4's









Audi A8 style replica wheels









Porsche Challenge's









BBS RXII's









BBS CH's








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TinAZ (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: POST your favorite wheels (munkittrick)*

What are these? I really want to know! 

_Quote, originally posted by *munkittrick* »_I'm kind of a fan of keeping it simple...and light. I have TSW Evo wheels on my 95' GLX, but these are pretty clean too.








munkittrick


----------



## PaPadubs (Oct 5, 2006)

wow


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

What the HELL is going on with all these "under-tired" setups. Most don't even look safe much less good.
They look like someone trying to squeeze a 215 on a 9in wide rim????


----------



## VRsickX (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (mr2guru)*

215 on 9inchers is exactly what they are... its the stretched look, get used to it cause its popular. its also functional, helps reduce fender rub when your lowered and pokin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (VRsickX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsickX* »_215 on 9inchers is exactly what they are... its the stretched look, get used to it cause its popular. its also functional, helps reduce fender rub when your lowered and pokin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I guess.... but to compromise something so critical as the tire to the road interface for just "popular" asthetics if foolish imo.


----------



## xplordis_vw (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (VRsickX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsickX* »_215 on 9inchers is exactly what they are... its the stretched look, get used to it cause its popular. its also functional, helps reduce fender rub when your lowered and pokin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's just what I needed to know.....215's on 9inchers. I want to go 16x9 with a 15et....
will that work on a 92 GTI?


_Modified by xplordis_vw at 6:36 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## DNYPHNTM (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (xplordis_vw)*

personally i think the stretched look is the wierdest fad theres been in awhile. definitly not for me.

i think those are pretty sweet


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (DNYPHNTM)*

















my favorite wheels on may fav. car... they are RIAL


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

BBS Avantgarde wheels


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (90quattrocoupe)*

steffan BCWs... wanted them for years and finally got a set of my own. Nice thing is they are very common in Germany, but not in the states. 
Front 14x9
Rear 14x10


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

